# GPU-Z Gains International Fame



## ChaoticBlankness (Oct 5, 2007)

The INQUIER has picked up on GPU-Z have given it a nice little plug on their site, way to go W1zz.  

http://www.theinquirer.net/gb/inquirer/news/2007/10/05/gpu-utility-shows


----------



## 3991vhtes (Oct 5, 2007)

already? wow, lol, its only been about a day or two.


----------



## rampage (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats w1zzard.  u defiantly know your stuff


----------



## von kain (Oct 5, 2007)

rampage said:


> congrats w1zzard.  u defiantly know your stuff



w1zzard i totally agreed count me in on the w1zzard fan club


----------



## ortigas24 (Oct 5, 2007)

Well portuguese here  its a good software


----------



## Hawk1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Good stuff. Congrats W1zzard.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats w1zzard,fame at last


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 5, 2007)

Ditto!


----------



## pt (Oct 5, 2007)

i've been spreading the news to some forums


----------



## Marioace (Oct 5, 2007)

Here too  (Spanish)

http://www.madboxpc.com/foro/index.php?showtopic=62313

Spreading the Word


----------



## asabaraba (Oct 5, 2007)

also here  (spanish too)

http://www.chilehardware.com/foro/gpu-z-grata-t117708.html

cheers w1zz


----------



## KennyT772 (Oct 5, 2007)

Its on Hardocp with no mention to techpowerup or w1zzard. The news post makes it look like the same people from cpuz made it.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Oct 5, 2007)

going bud, hope your fame lasts


----------



## MikyKew (Oct 5, 2007)

Chinese Mydrivers.com also reported GPU-Z, and refreshed everytime after GPU-Z updated.

here: http://news.mydrivers.com/1/92/92388.htm


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 5, 2007)

KennyT772 said:


> Its on Hardocp with no mention to techpowerup or w1zzard. The news post makes it look like the same people from cpuz made it.



Hardocp is a swindler site anyways >> all about collecting paid for email addresses.example they dont let yahoo or gmail address register to their inacurate site.


----------



## KennyT772 (Oct 5, 2007)

I really like the site actually, especially their power supply reviews. Send me a pm with what is so false about it. 

One of the mods should email a poster though and get that post corrected.


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 5, 2007)

KennyT772 said:


> I really like the site actually, especially their power supply reviews. Send me a pm with what is so false about it.
> 
> One of the mods should email a poster though and get that post corrected.



at last look at their thread they did not pay homage to W1zzard ...and eluded as if it was made by CPU-Z ...there reveiws are decent but when a site only allowes for paid for emails to register with them they are normally selling the email address even if they denie it.OPINION plz be gentle


----------



## panchoman (Oct 5, 2007)

anyone up for the  w1zz fan club? club forum?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 5, 2007)

Cool, well done W1z


----------



## pt (Oct 5, 2007)

panchoman said:


> anyone up for the  w1zz fan club? club forum?



isn't techpowerup w1zz fan club


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Oct 5, 2007)

pt said:


> isn't techpowerup w1zz fan club



That's what I was thinking


----------



## sixor (Oct 7, 2007)

thanks wizzard from venezuela

i was believing that the ppl at www.cpuid.com had made this

weird name you choose, but is very nice


----------



## R350np (Oct 7, 2007)

First seen in Germany at http://www.pcgameshardware.de on 04.Oct.´07


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 8, 2007)

wanna know whats cool? i just started downloading the 3dmarks again cause i dont have my disks  on me right now. and i know its totally off topic to gpu-z but futermarks page had tpu as a mirror for downloads and though its prob been their for a while i remember a time when it wasnt i just thought it was cool because this place has become really popular from when i started here go w1zz dude.


----------



## |L1n3 (Oct 8, 2007)

GPU-Z has its own Thread there: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=2377
Greetings from Germany


----------

